# JOptionPane



## Cinimod (1. Okt 2003)

Hallo!

Beim Aufruf folgender Methode, erhalte ich stets die Fehlermeldung:

JOptionPane: parentComponent does not have a valid parent.


```
int answer = JOptionPane.showInternalConfirmDialog(this, "Mail wirklich loeschen?", "Bestaetigung",
			                                                                    JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION,  JOptionPane.QUESTION_MESSAGE);
```

Dabei ist die Situation so, dass bei einem Klick in eine Liste, die auf einem JFrame aufsetzt, dieses JOptionPane erscheinen
soll.

Für Hilfe Danke im voraus!


----------



## jptc.org (1. Okt 2003)

Wieso muss es denn ein showInternalConfirmDialog sein? Würde nicht ein showConfirmDialog reichen? Möchte man die Methode showInternalConfirmDialog verwenden, so muss man eine JInternalFrame als Componente mitgeben. Alle Variaten von showInternalXXX können nur "auf" einem JInternalFrame gezeichnet werden (was der Metodenname auch etwas verdeutlicht).

Ich hoffe das konnte helfen  8) 

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------



## Cinimod (1. Okt 2003)

Danke, das habe ich in der Doku übersehen. 
Stimmt, ein ConfirmDialog reicht auch, das Fragezeichen ist da ja schon dabei  :wink:


----------



## Stefan1200 (9. Okt 2003)

Das Fragezeichen kann doch auch bei jeder anderen JOptionPane Variante gesetzt werden, in dem man als MessageType JOptionPane.QUESTION_MESSAGE angibt.
Oder reden wir jetzt einander vorbei? ;-)


----------

